# Toys R Us might be closing shop? Another model distb gone?



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Just an FYI-Toys R Us might be closing shop, or be sold in the near future. From a press release today. Sad news for collectors of all kinds. Even though they did not carry a large amount of models anymore I still found figures, cars etc. there from time to time. Well, time will tell...

Link here:
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/retail/2004-08-11-toys_x.htm


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

I saw this coming when they remodeled their stores to cut down on shelf space for merchandise. A) remodeling cost money, and B) merchandise is kinda the reason you're open, isn't it?

And of course, C) Why shop in a store that has been made deliberately haphazard so you can't find or get to anything?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I am SO glad that my family is at the age where most of my gift shopping is no longer done at TRU! I agree that the new look and design of the stores is terrible! It's pretty hard to locate that16 inches of shelf space dedicated to models!! Ah, well....just another thing to consign to the world of nostalgia : a GOOD toy store!!

Wayne


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Time for Hobby Lobby to consider expansion.

James


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

You mean your TRU had models? The ones here in Colorado Springs haven't stocked models for a couple of years. Same with Kaybee Toys (who recently closed down). Anyone else notice a trend here? Hmm.....


----------



## tim casey a third time (Sep 20, 2000)

These megacorp retailers aren't in it for the long haul anyway. I can't think of one current retailer I would feel nostalgic for (or even remember next year) if it went under.

I have a feeling that our no-holds-barred darwinian/capitalist way of doing business is hitting the inevitable brick wall.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Everything is heading to Walmart anyway. TRU was a lousy toy store.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

I read an article excerpting the press statement, and find it absurd that TRU is finding competition from Walmart difficult. TRU is getting whipped by _Walmart??_

Don't know about the Walmarts where you guys live, but the ones near me have a miserable selection toywise. They used to at least carry a bare minimum of Playing Mantis stuff, but nothing lately.

It used to be that TRU was the place to get the lowest prices on toys. Then the insane remodeling - like they were deliberately trying to drive customers away by making it a headache to shop in their stores - and raising their prices until they were the worst deal in town (have to pay for that remodeling, after all)...what's really going on here, competition or bad management?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

http://members.cox.net/darksidetru/ The web site, The Dark Side of Toys R Us.

I really don't understand that company, a few years back they started rearranging the stores. I couldn't understand it why they were doing away with display space. Then before they were even finished, they stopped and redid the interior to the current configuration, they had to have eliminated at least 1/4 of their display space. Unfortunately when it comes to JL's they are the only game in my area, Walmart has maybe 8 pegs, and Target has even less.

David.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i agree that tru messed up big time with theire redesign of the stores interiors... they are now a lousey toy store, they used to be great! 

as to walmarts, they did what they set out to do. use their power to put tru out of business. last xmas, walmart was selling toys at below their cost in order to eliminate the competition.

i do not care what they sell or how badly i need something, i will never shop at walmart again, and regret my past purchases. they have become evil.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

After re-reading the article, I notice that TRu's owners aren't talking about _closing_ shop but _selling. _Sounds being made are that it's because they financed theemselves poorly, and that the company will continue under new owners and harsher budgets. Considering what TRU has been like the last few years, maybe this is just what the business needs - assuming the new owners are on the smae page and _want_ to use the resource and not liquidate it.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

I buy models from hobbyshops or online.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

only thing I hate about Walmart and Toys R Us in my area is they never carry any of the PL kits.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

What or who is Walmart?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Well its a sad day in Bedrock*


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

No big loss in my book. After the redesign of the store layouts (which looked like it had been done by some half-witted trolls after a bad acid trip), the reduction / elimination of model kits and the escalating prices on their merchandise, I'd say they've slit their own throats. They've survived *this* long in spite of their management, not because of it.

My 9 year old is big on video games. Why should I pay 49.95 for a 2 year old game if I can get it at EBX for 12.95?

My daughters are 15 & 13 so their toy days are about over.

I haven't seen a model kit (unless you count the pre-painted screw together cars) on their shelves in years. Last decent thing they had was Big "G" and around here, they were mighty scarce.

My son & I are still doing the 2 1/2 hour drive to Avenel Hobbies every 2 or 3 months and we stock up *AND* support a hobby shop that actually *CARES* what their customers want (not to mention that you can even find what you're looking for without wandering through the store 5 or 6 times).

Toys R Us? Already forgotten...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

grantf said:


> What or who is Walmart?


It's the Carrefour of the U.S. without the cute chicks on roller blades. Unlike France though, they've been allowed to build stores unchecked. They have a bit of a reputation  problem too.

You were serious, right?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

No one I know likes the "remodeled" TRU's, myself included. They are just not customer friendly. It is very frustrating trying to find anything you are looking for - and the poor staff gets the full brundt of the customers' venting of their frustration at the overly-confusing maze that is a "modern" TRU.

I certainly won't miss the three plastic (and pre-painted) car models that the local store carries. Anything that was marketed as a "Toys-R-Us exclusive" will just be marketed as an exclusive somewhere else.

The only sad part is from the kid in me: losing a toy store is like losing a hobby shop, in a certain respect.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Walmart is only the single most imperial corporation in the world. They have enough clout to bully Microsoft around.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Having had the sad experience of having actually worked for this company, I read this news of their impending doom with a great deal of satisfaction.

Don't feel sorry for them - their own arrogance and shortsightedness is what caused their downfall. 

Their computer systems are ridiculously slow and hopelessly inadequate - the staff that had to use them had to deal with response times that ran up to 5 minutes for a print out, and the inventory functions were never reliable - you had to know exactly how a toy name or company name had been entered, and they were always spelled wrong. The search functions were useless. If you wanted to find out if another store had an item in stock, you had to call them, which could take 20 minutes to a half-hour, as the other store would usually be short staffed and couldn't spare someone to go and look. In most cases it took less time to actually go to the other store and look for yourself and come back. 

The overnight stock crews would poach the majority of any new stock that came in to pass on to dealers. In the entire time that I worked at TRU, I didn't buy anything - anything that I wanted to buy the night crew had already stashed. Stock loss due to employee theft was huge. 

They would base their staffing levels on the sales performance of the store - work schedules could be and were changed on a daily basis. There were days where there were just 3 people running the entire store. 

And if you were unlucky enough to work the closing shift, you never knew what time your shift would end - you didn't get to go home until everything (every last item, now matter what its size) that had been taken off the shelves had been put back in its proper place. Which meant that you had to remain at least an hour after the store closed (if there wasn't much traffic in the store that day) to 4-5 hours or more during the busy seasons. Most people had other jobs to go to, or families to take care of, and when they were still replacing stock at 5AM in a store that closed at midnight and told the manager they had to go, they were told that if they left before they were given permission to go, they would be fired. Needless to say, the turnover rate was enormous.

TRU is the most ineptly operated, non-employee friendly business that I have ever encountered. I sincerely dislike Walmart and all it stands for (their selling the hot Christmas toys at a loss really early in the holiday season brought Kay-Bee Toys to their knees), but I have no sympathy whatsoever for Toys R Us, they did it to themselves. Hopefully something better will replace them.


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Back in the late 80's early 90's Toys R Us was a great store. Had all the old toys when I was growing up that had METAL....yes METAL parts to them not the cheap ass plastic crap now adays...They had stuff from the original G.I. Joe's, Original Ninja Turtle figures, TONS of Star Trek toys, Star Wars, and Voltron as well, etc....they even had a lot of Star Trek kits when AMT/ERTL was still producing. I remember going to Toys R Us at times to pick up some Star Trek kits and toys ...even though I sucked building then but anyways....it seemed when the mid 90's rolled around they started cutting back a LOT of their stuff and that's when toys started coming out as being cheapy plastic crap......but it's about time though they maybe start closing the doors...it's been a long time since I've been to Toys R Us. The last time I went to quite a few of them when I still lived in Vegas they had VERY LITTLE for the Star Wars line, and NO old Star Trek stuff at all....very sad indeed to see a good toy store like that turn sour... :drunk: 

Trent


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Sounds like TRU was being run like Kmart was when I left (after 16 fun-filled years). At least they don't have a known criminal representing their major product line.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

both TRU and walmart suffer from the idea that "bigger is better". Neither have an ounce of charm. I just wish walmart would shrivel up and die too. Unfortunately too many people suffer from the same idea. I get physically sick going in either one. But then "shopping malls" have the same effect on me.

Fortunately the internet exists. Small specialty shops have a chance to thrive there. We're really in the good times now for our hobby. Unless you turn clocks back to 1968.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I Hate Walmart! The Evil Empire (former Wal Mart Employee)


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Just keep repeating ...

Support your local hobby shops!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Mitchellmania said:


> I Hate Walmart! The Evil Empire (former Wal Mart Employee)


I bet after that experience, you have a little more sympathy for any incompetent Retail Drones (droids?) you encounter.

These aren't the droids you're looking for.He can go about his business.Move along.


----------



## Swamp Skunk (Jul 15, 2000)

Toys R Us might stop distributing models .. Gee .. When did they ever start?  

Skunk


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

I was talking to someone who was looking for the phone number for the local Toys r us. I told them to check the phone book and they said the number was not in the phone book. I looked, and they were right, there was no phone numbers for any toysrus in the Verizon Phone book. When they went to Toys r us and asked why are they not listed in the phone book they said the phone company made a mistake and forgot to list them.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

You forgot to look under the category "You're too old to be shopping here, go get a job"


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

wallmart never been there, never will.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

my buck to the ones that help or serve, that's about it.


----------



## supesfan (Jun 7, 2002)

Just started working part time at TRU and they are not closing. They have a lot of old inventory and are discounting this merchandise to make room. for the new stuff. At least thats the word I've been told. Your right about Wal Mart though, they are out to put everyone else out of business. They are the largest toy buyer in the U.S. A friend of mine whose wife works at Wal Mart as a meat manager says they are telling them that the grocery part of the business is the only part they are making money on?? The rest of the stuff they sell is at cost or below. Who knows for sure. I know when I shop if I can buy what I want anywhere but Wal Mart thats where I go. I don't like what Wal Mart has done to some of the small towns that they have opened up in. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*Come on now!*

You have to be kidding,you never heard of Walmart?Guy Schlicter.


----------



## scifiguy (Oct 19, 1999)

I hate TRU & Mal Wart for sooooooooooooo many reasons!


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

supesfan said:


> Just started working part time at TRU and they are not closing. They have a lot of old inventory and are discounting this merchandise to make room. for the new stuff. At least thats the word I've been told.


You will be the last to know!! They will use you up until the bitter end, then lay you off with nothing!

YO


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

supesfan said:


> Just started working part time at TRU and they are not closing. They have a lot of old inventory and are discounting this merchandise to make room. for the new stuff. At least thats the word I've been told. Your right about Wal Mart though, they are out to put everyone else out of business. They are the largest toy buyer in the U.S. A friend of mine whose wife works at Wal Mart as a meat manager says they are telling them that the grocery part of the business is the only part they are making money on?? The rest of the stuff they sell is at cost or below. Who knows for sure. I know when I shop if I can buy what I want anywhere but Wal Mart thats where I go. I don't like what Wal Mart has done to some of the small towns that they have opened up in. Just my 2 cents.


 Read the news articles all over the net (as well as the one I linked to). The theme of the articles are that TRU is in deep money trouble. They will be getting rid of the Kids R Us stores, they will be getting rid of old stock (sales happening now) and come the first of the year they will be closing some store locations. After that, they will try and make the remaining stores into a nice attractive package and try to find a buyer for all the stores (TRU Brand). If they don't find a buyer, who knows what will happen?

I'm glad you have employment at a TRU store, but you also might want to read a national business publication, or keep up on news about your company on-line, other than what fellow employees in your store may be saying.

Things are changing for our bud the giraffe, make no mistake about it, time will tell how much.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

cobywan said:


> Walmart is only the single most imperial corporation in the world. They have enough clout to bully Microsoft around.


Not that Microsoft doesn't deserve it! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------

